# Who matches NCB on a second car?



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

(Un)Fortunately my 'second car' will be a Vauxhall Meriva (about group 5 insurance), but I'm still struggling to get what should be a cheap quote as I appear to start with 0 NCB


----------



## r33gtsman (Jun 29, 2001)

*Insurance*



polarbearit said:


> (Un)Fortunately my 'second car' will be a Vauxhall Meriva (about group 5 insurance), but I'm still struggling to get what should be a cheap quote as I appear to start with 0 NCB


I had the same trouble when I first got my 2nd car (Rover 214 lol ! ) I have now been with A Plan on the GT-R and on the Rover for a couple of years now. Although I did start with 0 years ncb with the Rover they gave me a good discount because I had the GT-R with them also, the price I paid for the Rover was cheaper than everywhere else I tried as well.

I have two years ncb now on the Rover and maximum on the Skyline, not quite sure how that would work in the event of a claim though and I hope I never have to go there !

It may be worth giving A Plan a call and see what they say ? their normal car insurance No (Not for Skylines !) is 01635 874646.

I hope this helps.

Cheers

Shaun.


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

Liverpool Victoria do but you have to have both cars with them......


----------



## geezajob (Aug 13, 2001)

Elephant will match your NCD on your 2nd car (so long as policy #1 is with them too)


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

*Cheers*

Current car with tesco who wouldn't do anything...

driving of second car was going to be 50/50 between me and the missus, so in the end it was cheaper for her to get insurance with 0 NCB and practically no experience than me with full NCB on a different different car!

So sorted, but still dearer than it should be (went with egg for second car as they were cheapest)...


----------

